# OMG, finally BFP @20 DPO!



## strawberry80

I don't believe it, had every symptom known to man (or woman anyways), I've been testing every day from 7dpo and today I've got an unmistakenable BFP, it was still neg yesterday, vvvvv faint this morning but cant miss it this afternoon! Just want to give everyone hope that it may not be too late. I only dtd 2 days before i ov'd so I cant be wrong when I ov'd or I wouldnt have concieved, 20dpo today and I'm pregnant!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## rachy28

Congratulations, H&H 9 months to you! x


----------



## LynneK

Do u have a pic mrs? Congrats!! H&H nine months! Xx


----------



## Missbx

Congratulations xx


----------



## madeline36

congrats! Thanks for sharing your story, especially that one day the HPT was BFN and the next day...vioala! You are right- never give up until the witch arrives.

Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months!!!!


----------



## OoOo

Congrats !! X


----------



## michelle747

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## sammynashley

Congrats Hun!







https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## wannabemomy37

Thanks for sharing your story - I am currently 2weeks late and BFN, very heartbroken and confused but your story has given me hope

H&H 8 months!


----------



## LollyPop24

Congratulations! Currently on CD 30 and my cycles have been between 26 and 30 over the last 6 months. Have had nothing but BFN over the last few days so now hoping for AF to arrive in order to start again! Not sure when I ovulated this month but am now charting so hope will be more in the know for next time. Your post has given me a tiny bit of hope so thank you.


----------



## lovebabyhopes

LollyPop24 said:


> Congratulations! Currently on CD 30 and my cycles have been between 26 and 30 over the last 6 months. Have had nothing but BFN over the last few days so now hoping for AF to arrive in order to start again! Not sure when I ovulated this month but am now charting so hope will be more in the know for next time. Your post has given me a tiny bit of hope so thank you.


I'm in the same boat. CD30 here.. my last 2 cycles were 26 days but I've been all over the place the last 6 months. I have waves where I feel like AF is coming, then nothing.. I did get questionable test result but the last one was BFN. 

Congrats OP!


----------



## Rishy223

What were your symptoms?


----------



## LollyPop24

lovebabyhopes said:


> LollyPop24 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Currently on CD 30 and my cycles have been between 26 and 30 over the last 6 months. Have had nothing but BFN over the last few days so now hoping for AF to arrive in order to start again! Not sure when I ovulated this month but am now charting so hope will be more in the know for next time. Your post has given me a tiny bit of hope so thank you.
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat. CD30 here.. my last 2 cycles were 26 days but I've been all over the place the last 6 months. I have waves where I feel like AF is coming, then nothing.. I did get questionable test result but the last one was BFN.
> 
> Congrats OP!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## strawberry80

Sorry for the late reply, been at my daughter concert. I know exactly when i ov'd, i felt every bit of it and i only bd 2 days before and nothing else until a few days ago so i was 100% 20dpo. I started getting symptoms at about 10dpo, mild nausea, cramping then the last 4/5 days I've had bad sickness, very sore boobs, cramps in front and lower back, waking in the night to go to the loo, sooooo tired. i felt so pregnant but internet cheapies were giving me BFN. yesterday it looked like there was a line but it vanished again so thought no of it. The same happened again this morning, this time it was a bit more obvious but again by the time it hit 10 mins it had faded to an evap type line. My friends told me to get an Asda test, 2 tests for £1. I bought them, tried it and at first, nothing then at about 4 minutes a very nice pink line started to appear and stayed, it even got a little bit darker as it dried out. Checked it again now I'm back home and the line is still there and still pink! I'm in shock, really thought I was out and imagining all the symptoms but that all changed at 4pm today :) I've added 2 pictures but they dont do the line any justice, its darker on the test than in the pic x
 



Attached Files:







062.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 135









048.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 140


----------



## strawberry80

lovebabyhopes said:


> LollyPop24 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Currently on CD 30 and my cycles have been between 26 and 30 over the last 6 months. Have had nothing but BFN over the last few days so now hoping for AF to arrive in order to start again! Not sure when I ovulated this month but am now charting so hope will be more in the know for next time. Your post has given me a tiny bit of hope so thank you.
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat. CD30 here.. my last 2 cycles were 26 days but I've been all over the place the last 6 months. I have waves where I feel like AF is coming, then nothing.. I did get questionable test result but the last one was BFN.
> 
> Congrats OP!Click to expand...

I've had 4 or 5 questionable results over the last week, always got neg afterwards tho...dont give up hope x


----------



## strawberry80

i think this is a better picture x
 



Attached Files:







054.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 115


----------



## KjConard

A huge congrats! I am on 13 do and still no af and no bfp! It is driving me crazy but you have given me some hope!


----------



## shortie58

huge congrats thanks for sharing your story x:thumbup:


----------



## bamm

Congratulations! That gives me some hope, I always get so discouraged if I get a BFN past 11-12dpo!


----------



## lovebabyhopes

Strawberry-

Perhaps I missed it somewhere, but what cycle day were you on when you got your BFP on 20DPO? Just curious.. thanks!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Strawberry - 
How long is your LP typically??


----------



## LollyPop24

Girls just got a BFP today, very faint but defo there. 1 week after AF due.


----------



## LollyPop24

Girls just got a BFP today, very faint but defo there. 1 week after AF due.

Oops, sorry!


----------



## carlyjane

congrats :D


----------



## madeline36

congrats! Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months!


----------



## WantOneMore77

Congrats,Enjoy and relax :)


----------



## bettybee1

Wow !!!! 20dpo am 16dpo today no period which is strange normally here by 12dpo hope I turn out too be preggo !!! Too !!! X


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## Haylee.

Congrats!


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## justhoping

did u test before, was t negative....what made you think to test now? curious...im late so i guess you never know lol

happy healthy 9 months to you :)


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## strawberry80

Sorry to all who got their hopes up from this post, As you can see from the picture I truely believed I had my BFP, but when testing 2 days later it came back BFN, I tried again the next day and the same, doctor did bloods and again it was negative...I will never trust an Asda test ever again!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Oh sorry hun :( rubbish when you get your hopes up I never ever believe any tests till I have a line on loads of good brands xxx


----------



## lhancock90

Sorry lovely :(


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------

